# 1 up 1 back/sideways



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

My pups ears been up for a month...Today i noticed 1 ear up the other is not down but pulled back... They always used to be errect straight or tips crossing each other. is this normal..should i be concerned?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

The ears change alot till their adult teeth are in, it is normal.
How old?


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WThe ears change alot till their adult teeth are in, it is normal.
> How old?


just over 16 weeks..i wasnt sure if she slept funny on it..or what! its seems to go back more when she gets nervous outside around traffic, other ear is fine still


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No worries, they'll stand again, she's just teething. It's completely normal. Lucy's did the same until she was done teething at 6 months. 

I don't know what I was happier about.. Her ears finally standing or never having to deal with those little razor blades for teeth. 6 months was a very happy time for me.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have always referred to 1 up, 1 back, or any other crazy ear positions as the Amelia Earhat stage! 

Take lots of pix!


----------

